# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Telford Scale Model World 2009

## Kasatka

На прошлых выходных в Телфорде, Англия прошла самая большая выставка IPMS UK - Scale Model World 2009.

Выкладываю несколько фоток с выставки

в конце галереи - победители выставки.

http://picasaweb.google.com/sergey.a...odelWorld2009#

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, Сергей!
Отличные Фото. Ну и, уже ставшее традицией, 100 грамм с НеОмегой. :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

Да, выставка прошла здорово.

100 граммами не обошлось... =)) так как мне УЖЕ можно было пить =) за 600 ярдов до выставки разбил машину..

----------


## Nazar

Привет Сергей.
Здоровская выставка, все никак сам съездить не соберусь :Mad: 
Что-же вы бьетесь все, сначала Серега Галицкий, теперь вот ты? :Confused:

----------


## Kasatka

Володя. давай на следущий год! =)

выставка действительно интересна.. хорошая тусовка, плюс очень много производителей, которых надо ИСКАТЬ в онлайн, а тут все как на ладони.

А бьемся... идиотов полно на дороге. Мой идиот оказался эпилептиком, который с левого ряда решил сделать разворот направо без сигнала и не пропустив меня. Я шел чуть сзади на корпус в правом ряду. Сам понимаешь, шанса даже затормозить не было. Ударил ему в водительскую дверь. (имейте ввиду, что у нас водитель с другой стороны =)) )

----------


## An-Z

Офигительный репортаж! Спасибо! Есть чему поучиться.... 
Надо  же, и у вас дураков на дороге хватает...

----------


## CINN

> выставка действительно интересна.. хорошая тусовка, плюс очень много производителей, которых надо ИСКАТЬ в онлайн, а тут все как на ладони.


Извините, а производитель "ХоббиБосс" был?
А не было ль у него литников на давно обещаный Ми-2?

----------


## Kasatka

нет, китайцев не было
была тамия но на стенде дистрибьютора. В репортаже есть фотографии их Спитфайра в 32-м

кстати... интересно, а где-то еще можно купить Буканира в 48м?

----------


## Nazar

> кстати... интересно, а где-то еще можно купить Буканира в 48м?


Сергей, а оно тебе очень надо ?

----------


## SDA

> кстати... интересно, а где-то еще можно купить Буканира в 48м?


Фикс его скоро переиздавать будет.

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, ну самолет интересный вообщем-то =)

Если кто-нибудь не выпустит новый, то будем ждать фикса.

Взял на выставке Хокай. Кому нить нужны фотки чего нить в деталях из коробки?

----------


## Nazar

Не Сергей, просто я о том , что есть в загашнике у напарника по работе Букканир с декой ( вариантом на залив ), могу узнать, а то он начал отходить от самолетов.

----------


## Kasatka

Володь, узнай =) заберу по разумной цене, ибо их нет даже на ибее

----------


## Nazar

Я думаю может произойти взаимовыгодный обмен. :Wink:

----------

